# Evangers



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

A heads up for anyone who feeds Evangers that they may be going down if the couple that own the company goes down as well.

http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/...accused-of-stealing-2m-in-eletricity-gas.html


----------



## Charlotte Carlson (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW! Though I would never feed my dog a product like Evangers, I would think that those who do might be questioning the integrity of the product about now.
If this couple could hatch a scheme of this magnitude I can only imagine what is really in their pet food...YIKES!


----------

